

Show HN: Stre.am for Android – Free, live video broadcast - _jmar777
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sparc.stream

======
_jmar777
Some additional info:

 _Note: I previously posted this to the wrong category and was advised to post
here instead._

Stre.am is a free app for broadcasting live video from your phone, with an
emphasis on simplicity. We previously launched the iOS version, but as an
Android user myself, I'm particularly excited about getting Android out the
door now as well.

The app itself is designed to be as self-explanatory as possible, but the
general idea is to sign up, hit the green record button, and your video shows
up on stre.am with as minimal of a delay as possible.

From a technology perspective, the mobile clients are 100% native, and the
backend services use a combination of Node.js+Express (web), Java+Play (api),
and Scala+Akka (video transcoding/streaming infrastructure). I'd be happy to
answer any questions on that front.

Thanks for reading!

Android:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sparc.stre...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sparc.stream)

iOS:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/stre.am/id852662600](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/stre.am/id852662600)

Web: stre.am

------
tsp_asdf
Stre.am is an amazing product, behind which stands an incredibly talented
team. I've been very fortunate to have been a part of it all. jmar777 summed
it up very well. I've mostly done front-end UI/UX implementation, but welcome
any questions, just the same.

So stoked about our recent Android release... Can't put it away.

TL;DR Stre.am is an amazing product, and free.

------
Akkuma
Additional dev here. I've done most of the video player work on the web and
just recently did a little API work. Feel free to ask me specific questions
about that or anything else.

~~~
dragos2
Are you guys using Kickflip.io?

~~~
Akkuma
No, we are not using Kickflip. Some of the guys did take a look at it and at
that point it wasn't going to help them for mobile, especially Android, since
they only supported Android 4.3+ IIRC and we had already developed the iOS
app. Additionally, we use RTMP & RTSP on our mobile apps. RTSP on Android
produces 2-4s latency, which from what I saw could only be topped by WebRTC.
HLS was producing 30-50s latency and RTMP was about 10-15s IIRC.

Somewhat related, but there are some other issues with trying to serve up HD
mobile video, such as bad network conditions and capped usage. 720p video at
30 requires quite a lot of upload bandwidth (~1mb/s) for a good looking video.

